# 20g long Planted



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

This is my 20g long tank I got for Christmas. Right now it just has a Flourtie substrate & chunk of driftwood. I plan on putting live plants in after I get the dual T-5 light in & hooking up the Nutrafin C02 system. I have a Peguin Bio-Wheel 100 filter, Hydor Theo 100watt heater, glass top, Coralife Thermometer, and just a standard flourescent strip light over it for now. I didn't have to cycle this tank because I ran it's filter on my 10g tank for a few weeks & added the 10g's gravel into it. After the gravel was in I added some water from the 10g to cover up the substrate and the rest was tap. I then added some Stability, water conditioner, & plant fertilizer. Everything looks good so far. I've added a trio of half-black AOC guppies from my 10g & a bamboo shrimp. I plan on getting two more bamboo shrimp and 6 glo-light tetras pretty soon. After I get the light in & the C02 system setup I'll start adding live plants. I'll have 1.8 WPG with dual T-5 strips. I was thinking of putting some type of rock in the middle over to the side opposite of the driftwood. I'm really excited about this tank & it will be my most serious & best-looking tank I've ever had. The water is filtered over peat to achieve a ph of about 6. I'll post more pics when I add plants and when I finish it, so keep looking. If you have any comments or suggestion on what fish, decorations, or plants I should add please feel free to say I would love to hear what other would do. Remeber I'll have a ph of about 6, my water is pretty soft, I've got a trio of guppies that are staying & I'm set on glo-light tetras since they aren't avid fin nippers. Feel free to comment  








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its a good start. You may still want to add some pure ammonia so you don't starve the bacteria.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yes that is a good idea Simpte I'll have to go get some. How much to add?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Start with 2 capfuls and test your water an hr later. You're looking for a 1-2ppm reading. Test the next day. If the reading is 0 then add the same. If its still showing reduce the amount to 1 capful. Be sure to quit adding 24 hrs before you add fish. The plants won't mind the ammonia and you'll probably stop seeing any readings once the tank is planted. Its better to add plants 1 week before fish but a cpl days will do no harm.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Two things: 

- I suggest you dose 4 drops/10 gals or in your tank 8 drops of pure ammonia daily. If you bacterial colony is insufficient to handle this, then the tank is not yet ready for a full fish load and continue this dosing til you can test 0 ammonia and 0 nitrites 90 mins to 2 hours after dosing.

- Powerfilters outgas co2. A different filter, like a small canister or an internal, would be better in that respect.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Ok. Yeah I know about the whole powerfilter thing(especially a bio-wheel) & Planted tanks. But thats what I was given. I plan on getting a different filter in the next month or two. Not to mention the Bio-Wheel is pretty damn loud and its in my bedroom so I can hear it while I'm sleeping. Do I really need to add ammonia in there since I already have a trio of guppies in there?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh yeah whats a filter ya'll would suggest for this articular tank?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Dustin, don't add ammonia if you already have fish. You need to choose between "fishless" cycling or cycling with fish. You can't do both.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

ron v said:


> Dustin, don't add ammonia if you already have fish. You need to choose between "fishless" cycling or cycling with fish. You can't do both.


Yeah well that's what I was thinking. I guess they misread that I've already added fish in the tank. What I was planning on doing was fishless since I've got a huge jumstart. 15lbs of gravel in the 20g had been in my 10g for about 7months & I ran the 20g's filter on the 10g for about like three weeks before seting up the 20g. I added some stability on the day of setting it up. Everything seems to be doing fine. I've been testing the water & it all looks good. It's a Bio-Wheel filter so I'm sure the wheel was able to grab alot of bacteria from the 10g. The reason I had to do this is because I ordered a trio of guppies sooner than I should have and my 10g was overstocked with them in it & it had a betta in their which was trying to attack the guppies immediately so I had to move him to a vase which I didn't like doing but it was a last resort he's back in the 10g now though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm not gonna lie to you....... that tank looks like crap dude. Add some more stuff man get a nice chunk of rock for the other side & plant that beast.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Ignore this punk. He's just stirring up trouble.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah I dont care. The pics he posted in the new members area was pretty funny though.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They will also get him banned.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Dustin323 IS Inspector Dav so he's deffinatly banned.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

how come his tank is really clear with the flourite? mine got very cloudy even after i rinsed it. i made it so the water was just a trickle going into the tank, took like 5 hours to fill, and it was still couldy. i put a bowl underneath the trickle so it wouldnt stir the substrate.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

Cichlid Man said:


> Dustin323 IS Inspector Dav so he's deffinatly banned.


How come is this I've started this account so I could PM Shaggy about it this is the same person as Dustin323. I just found out someone else on my pc was doing that. Ya'll think with my postcount & serious threads & posts I'm gonna do this. C'mon guys what gives can I get my regular account back or what?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

How can someone be doing that on your computer and you not know?? :roll: 



GoMangoDodge said:


> How come is this I've started this account so I could PM Shaggy about it this is the same person as Dustin323. I just found out someone else on my pc was doing that. Ya'll think with my postcount & serious threads & posts I'm gonna do this. C'mon guys what gives can I get my regular account back or what?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

Well quite simple. I live in a really big house, and I have a laptop in my room which is my primary computer. I leave it on my dresser running most of the time with fishforums pulled up. While I was out of the room I am gone alot or could be another part in the house someone could play on my computer. They might could have just seen it puller up on my pc & do it on another one in my house.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

So are you telling me that "these people" have created an account a few month have the knowledge to discuss fish, know enough about particular members of the forum and make fun of their race, and have the patience to send a post every few days under the user name of "Inspector Dav" for a few months without you knowing.
Give me a break, as far as I'm concerned, what you did offended a lot of people and shouldn't be tolerated on this board.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

Maybe they didnt do everything on my pc. There is about 5 computers in my house.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Dustin, give it a rest man. You are usually a valuable addition to this forum, but I think you have been busted on this one. Just take it easy for a month and, as far as I'm concerned, you will be welcomed back.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2006)

I haven't been busted for anything just treated unfairly. I don't even really care anymore. I can join any forum and it will be good, the only thing I'll miss is the people that seemed pretty cool like you ron, lydia, shev, Malawainpro, simpte, cichlidman who is now trying to make me loook like a fool & a bunch of other cool people on here. This is ok though I've been held accountable for all kinds of stuff I didn't do. In highschool anything that happened on school or out of school me & my click always got blamed for it, heck I've even been arrested & almost had a felony & 10 years in Juvy pressed on me for somethin I didn't do. Ron I thank you for just saying take it easy for a month & I'll be welcomed back. But when you enjoy somethin alot & get on it everyday you dont wanna not have it for a month. I've done nothing but hey who cares??? What really makes me mad though is that the mods on this forum dont have the decency to email you that your user id is being banned for however long. I see that everyone is gonna go against my word on this site. I thought maybe a mod could consider starting a poll in the waterwhole and let people vote on whether I should be allowed back on. But no they dont want people to say ahhhh who cares it didn't come from his actual user id just his IP addresse he does have near 500 post count, helped others out, asked others for help, contributed alot, never spammed anything, and has been a member for months.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Cool it Dustin. Please just leave it alone. We are trying to work it out now. Anything you say here though might not help the problem at all, it might just make it worse.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

It hasn't hopfully. But for now Dustin you'll be banned for 30 days. If anything changes, you'll be informed.


----------

